# Infinity wax rubber wax first impressions.



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Had a couple of days over the Xmas period to play with some of my new products... this is the second of which I started with last night.

Test subject is my penelope again 








Regularly looking like this at the moment! As previously explained she is 18 almost 19 years old.

The product.

Infinity wax rubber wax
website description is currently very limited
Product Description

Please note this is a pre order product. Tyre and plastic wax is expected to be released by Thursday 17th November 2016. By buying this pre order you will benefit from FREE shipping (UK) and a free cool waters air freshener.

Currently priced at £14.99

Infinity have given this description elsewhere on DW
No sling, easy to spread, no need to remove, great scent, super hydrophobic, non aggressive solvent free formula wont degrade rubber.









Started using this last night in cold temperatures and have carried on this morning. 
Firstly to the tyres. I've combined 2 products into one batch of testing so some photos will be duplicated from my renegade write up.

Started off cleaning the wheels and tyres with a tfr mix








Still filthy so required a second go. Tfr applied and agitated with a relatively soft brush
















Then fully rinsed 








Renegade testing then took place......

Having got the wheels and tyres 'clean' I pat dried off and started with the wax.









The wax has a nice minty scent and is very oily a quick pass with the sponge took a decent covering onto the sponge 








Tyre before application

Now what I will say here is doing this on a totally dry tyre is a damn site easier. It may have been down to the failing light but slight dampness on the walls I couldn't easily see where I had been. 








A 50/50 shot of flat surface on tyre wall it left a nice satin sheen. My concerns were unfounded as to whether the sponge application onto the tyre would have gotten into the ridges. Having driven to the unit this morning and had a look after driving about the full area of the tyre had been covered nicely. 








Onto me thinking my tyres were 'clean' 








Seems I have a lot to learn!!

The sheen is all but gone but leaving a nice black tyre is great! 
Having always used a brush and smart wax tyre gel I was a little worried I wouldn't get the coverage. Happy to report rubber wax covers nicely and evenly. And no sling!!!

Onto the under bonnet plastics.
A totally different ballgame

Again bear in mind the age of this car and the plastics. They will behave differently to newer ones! 








A 50/50 shot last night 








The first application looked quite nice.. until this morning 
















Oils have obviously been sucked up by the plastics. So have given another coat 
















A quick buff has left it looking lovely again.








A before shot on the cam cover








Here is easily visible where I've been.. 
I have left the covers in this state to see what the wax really does. 








Yep that was a brand new sponge! 









Overall my thoughts are as follows 
Visually appealing 
Well packaged and as this was a Christmas gift I can't tell how quickly it was dispatched but it arrived a hanging air freshener










Ease of use. 
I was quite surprised I expected to need to work this a lot more than I have. It filled ridges with very little effort. 
I think the age of my plastics have hampered the finish on initial try but a second pass has made all the difference. A quick buff and looking pretty.
Would I buy this again?? Without a doubt. I've only just used this so I can't comment on durability

Again a massive essay here apologies! 
If it's in the wrong section please move and I really hope this may help anyone looking to get this!

Kelly

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cracking review, like you I'm impressed with the finish its left on my tyres. A very strange consistency in use can't recall anything like it. Like you I thought my tyres were clean but the white MF applicator after use suggests otherwise 

Minty scent though? Think you've blown your sense of smell using Renegade


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Great review, nicely written 

This is the second review I've seen of it, and it's really got my interest, might have to pick up a pot!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Cracking review, like you I'm impressed with the finish its left on my tyres. A very strange consistency in use can't recall anything like it. Like you I thought my tyres were clean but the white MF applicator after use suggests otherwise
> 
> Minty scent though? Think you've blown your sense of smell using Renegade


I had meant to put mentholly/vicks type eucalyptus smelling... will change that later.. I blame renegade!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice review young Skywalker I have this wax and am looking forward to using it:thumb: you should be on the review team with that post


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

storm2284 said:


> I had meant to put mentholly/vicks type eucalyptus smelling... will change that later.. I blame renegade!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My pot of this smells kind of fruity/sweet?!?


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> My pot of this smells kind of fruity/sweet?!?


Weird.. no fruit or sweet smell have just shoved it under other people's noses too haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Back again.. car wash Sunday! 

















Latest findings a week on.. quick attack with the pw and dirt is simply sliding off! 





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jesus, I was getting annoyed about how dirty my car was getting :lol:
Got to love winter...and it rained all morning so another week without a wash


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Bear in mind that one of the major ingredients in black rubber is carbon black 
(soot), which is added to the raw base elastomer (which is off white) and this gives the rubber its black colour, something like a wax or oil will slightly dissolve the base raw elastomer and release the carbon black which is what you are almost certainly getting on your applicator rather than dirt.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

hibberd said:


> Bear in mind that one of the major ingredients in black rubber is carbon black
> (soot), which is added to the raw base elastomer (which is off white) and this gives the rubber its black colour, something like a wax or oil will slightly dissolve the base raw elastomer and release the carbon black which is what you are almost certainly getting on your applicator rather than dirt.


did no know that, also makes me feel a huge amount better that it wasn't my awful cleaning procedure! THANK YOU!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Would this stuff be an alternative to Gummi pfledge (spelling?)?

I always have difficulty getting in to my car in the winter and then closing the door because the glass does not slide down 1 cm when it's freezing. I can get in usually but the door just will not close unless the glass drops.

Would it stop the frozen rubber sticking to the glass?


----------

